# where should i move to?



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

ok so after im done helping out with sister in law. i need to find a place and settle down in, but i have no clue where, needs to be in the usa but just kinda clueless. i like hiking, kayaking, camping, fishing, etc and i think dharma would love to hike when she is older. i have experiance in warehouses so someplace that has a few warehouses so i can get a job. i just want a place to settle down so me and dharma dont have to move again


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

That is a tough one smkymntn. I suggest you definitely cross my home town of Chicago off your list. You and Dharma would be welcome but I would suggest some place warmer. 

Do you have family that you would like to live close to?

Joe


----------



## smkymntn (Mar 5, 2014)

thanks, ive been doing a lot of reading and reasearch, but i dont know. its a big decision


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

think about N.C.,

we have it all here, the beach, the piedmont, the hills, and the mountains,

in the western part of the state is where a lot of furniture is made, so i'm sure there are warehouses there,

one of my brothers lives in maggie valley, one of the most beautiful places in the
USA,
and i live one the other end of the state, at the beach,

another one of the most beautiful places in the USA.

PLUS, we have all 4 seasons, spring, summer, fall, and winter.

we were one of the LAST states to go against the dogs.

good luck,

plus we normally have dog shows [conformation] a few times a year,

ADBA, AADR, AND SDR.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

VENGER said:


> If I was going to move to America.
> And since I never been this is pure theory.
> I would head to West Virginia.
> Or some other part of Appalachia.
> ...


I have never lived anywhere other than the Ozarks. It is my heaven!


----------



## Havok (Sep 7, 2014)

I live in South Carolina. The humidity is terrible. Once you get past that, it's a great place to live. Especially near NC. As hunting was mentioned, I'll touch on that. This is hog heaven. I can go out any day of the week and almost be certain to get a hog. Great fun, I only use a large knife and 2 pit bulls. At times I have used a bay dog for tracking but lately there is no need. Aside from hunting, many people here are pit bull friendly. I can name 50 acquaintances who own at least one in just my town.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

well it's hotter than hell in Texas... NO BSL, but most property management won't rent to "vicious breeds." Unless you're purchasing a home, Texas may not be the easiest place to live with a bully breed.


----------

